# Just A Heads Up Guys.



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I called a pet store near me and asked what they had in for piranha. He said they had 3 3" elongs, a 4" rhom, and 1" gold spilos, and red bellys. So i traded the mac and added 40 bucks and got 4 pygo centrus natterri at about 6-8". They look pretty cool. I also contacted thewaythingsr about gettting his Rena xp3. Hopefully its still for sale as i will need it since i got the 4 pygos. Just though id let you all know. I hope they breed. I will research about breeding and such. Thanks, P.S. They are going to be my long term piranhas regardless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Knock it off you guys. If you dont have anything positive to say then just dont post!!!

Congrats on your newest additions. Post pictures when you have a chance


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats man, hope they bring you more joy then the pygo's you just let go!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm just gonna stop replying to any thread including dolphin.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

gl to you on the breeding


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats but presonally i would of kept 3 caribe over 4 reds. I thought there were no p's in your area? A store with baby elongs, blacks and spilos is a good selection and probably means they could get other things in special order if you asked.

PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC OR POST WILL BE REMOVED


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Congrats but presonally i would of kept 3 caribe over 4 reds. *I thought there were no p's in your area? A store with baby elongs, blacks and spilos is a good selection and probably means they could get other things in special order if you asked.*


That sounds like a killer selection. I'd kill for a lfs that had a selection like that. Good luck with your new pick up.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Why did my post get deleted. I feel you overpaid for the Nattereri.... I paid $40 for my 3 8in ones...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Why did my post get deleted. I feel you overpaid for the Nattereri.... I paid $40 for my 3 8in ones...


Not sure why post would be deleted either.....Probably just set to invisible is all.....

Price can very-Just cause you thik he overpaid doesn't mean that he actually over paid for his area....It would cost me a bit more than that for a red that size......Price is subjective anyhow..if you like it and it's what you want-Just buy it then......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with you partly AK. But $40 + a 5-6" mac I would think is a little high for 4 reds. But as long as he is happy with them is all that matters I love mine


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

LMFAO ZANNI....

can i just ask you how long you had the mac for?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember telling you i just took the mac as a bonus to the hundred bucks. I didnt over pay for them as in alot of the store they sell adults at 50 bucks each. This was a rare occasion that they get elongs in, It wasnt even my local store i drove 25 mins.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> I remember telling you i just took the mac as a bonus to the hundred bucks. I didnt over pay for them as in alot of the store they sell adults at 50 bucks each. This was a rare occasion that they get elongs in, It wasnt even my local store i drove 25 mins.


In this hobby you will soon realize 25 minutues is really local. My 'local" big als is 45 minutes from me. its not uncommon for people to travel across states for the good fish as few people have a really good lfs or deal thats just down the street from them.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

are Cascade 1000 cannisters good because i bought one...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> are Cascade 1000 cannisters good because i bought one...


 I suppose it will work though they arn't really known for cannister filters, or anything really.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

it will work...? Its rated for a 100gal tank, that along with 2 HOBS better work.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you went with reds instead of macs. Your chance of success greatly increased. Good luck.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

my magic 8-ball says you will regret getting rid of your caribe.

i would get an eheim 2217 canister off ebay over a cascade canister filter.


----------

